# SKW - SkyWest Limited



## stockies (20 October 2004)

*SKW - Sky West*

Hey all,

What you think of the Sky West Float (SKW) coming up?

Anyone had a chance to have a good look through financials??

Comments would be appreciated

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Purple rock (21 October 2004)

*Re: SKW - Sky West*

I took a look at this one, and liked it alot.

The only thing that puts me off is that they are going to be hit hard like the rest of the transport industry with fuel costs in the short term, this might mean that it's not as an attractive a buy at the moment as it might be.
If I was them , I would hold off floating until a more favourable time, especially if they aren't getting the interest in their prospectus.
Not saying that is the case, but it's just my thought's and fears at the moment.

PR


----------



## stockies (23 October 2004)

*Re: SKW - Sky West*

That is one of the main concerns i have!!!

ANyone have nay other thoughts????


----------

